# Why same sex???



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

We decided to repeat our C litter vom Zioner Berg (Tara x Dorian). Well, we've already been contacted by 3 of the C litter puppy owners wanting a 2nd pup out of these 2. Two of the buyers got females from the first litter and now want another female.  Whatever happened to the male/female is better???? Do pet people like females better? Are they afraid to own a male?  :wild:
I had a guy recently contact me for a pup as well insisting on a female because that is what he has always had and they are smarter, more loving, etc. etc. :crazy:

I know females "can, for the most part" (not my Gala ) be easier to handle but they are not as fogiving as males can be. And I disagree on the more loving part.  My boys are way more loving than "the general" Miss Gala. :rofl:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I definitly prefer males. I could have all males and be perfectly happy but I dont want to risk it so my next puppy will be a female. 

The males I have lived with tend to be silly, sweet, cuddle bugs, loving, immature, smart, fast learners and super easy to train. :wub:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

After having all males for quite a few yrs. I am now leaning heavily on only females here. I am just tired of the immaturity and territorial marking. I hate to say it, but the males seem more needier to me. The next dog(s) I bring into my life will be females


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

LaRen616 said:


> I definitly prefer males. I could have all males and be perfectly happy but I dont want to risk it so my next puppy will be a female.
> 
> The males I have lived with tend to be silly, sweet, cuddle bugs, loving, immature, smart, fast learners and super easy to train. :wub:


As long as they are all neutered and not overly dominant, males can live together. We've had as many as 4 together, mind you 2 were intact but one was a senior and the other one was still young. I would never, however, try to have that many females leaving together, spayed or not.  They don't call them bitches for nothing.  :rofl:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I also think the males are more affectionate- I know Stosh is. He's a lot calmer than the females we've had.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

I like both genders for different reasons....have never had a problem with marking or fighting with my males, though I have had issues with one female (Akira) who is very same sex aggressive.

Generally speaking, I prefer males, but I love females as well. I wouldn't trade my girls for the world. I wouldn't rule out a good dog based on gender.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm with you Leslie. I have one male and 3 females and will probably always own one male but they are so needy and not nearly as intelligent, the more girls I own the more I don't care for the males....I use to be totally on the male bandwagon (I've been doing this for 30 yrs) but hands down females are the way to go IMO.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> As long as they are all neutered and not overly dominant, males can live together. We've had as many as 4 together, mind you 2 were intact but one was a senior and the other one was still young.


Oh, I know. For a couple of weeks we had 3 males in the house and everyone got along great. Only one was neutered at the time, but now all 3 are neutered.

I was fine having multiple males but I want there to be less of a chance if they fight, so I feel it is best to go with male/female. Besides, it would be nice to have a more serious, more mature and less clingy pup.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Have they met Duncan? Maybe he's scared them off LMBO! 

ok I'd want a male,,I just don't like having multiple females (tho I have two, but they compliment each other very well and aren't the same breed),,,

I would rather have multiple males than multiple females...just me...Maybe the ones who are 'repeaters' and want another female have never had a male?? Some think all those males do are "mark", territorial, yada yada,,


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

From my experience, when 2 of our males have gotten into it for a toy, female in heat, food, whatever the reason. Once they shake it off, they get over it and they are friends again. Females.... :rofl: :nono: Once they have the first fight, they will be soul enemies forever!!!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

:rofl: Duncan is not for everybody. We would never place him as a pet unless it is with someone very very experienced.

I have and know many females that are so dominant that they will mark. They go around the yard and mark after a male even.  :rofl:


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

JustMeLeslie said:


> After having all males for quite a few yrs. I am now leaning heavily on only females here. I am just tired of the immaturity and territorial marking. I hate to say it, but the males seem more needier to me. The next dog(s) I bring into my life will be females


I agree completely... however, I like my dogs needy and immature :rofl:
Our female is literally and figuratively "a bitch" lol... Sometimes I walk by her and say "you think you're better than me??"... she just crosses her arms, sighs, and looks out the window. I say the same thing to our male, he jumps in the air in excitement because I acknowledged his existance, falls back down, slips on the shiny floor, bumps his head and comes crying to me. :wub:
There is a very low standard for maturity in our household and I feel somewhat threatened when the most mature being is one of the dogs LOL


----------



## King&Skylar (Jun 3, 2010)

I love Skylar, but i will probably never get another female  and certainly not with Skylar around! When I was first looking for a shep, I thought a female would be more cuddly (i don't know why) but Skylar is WAY more independant than King, which is okay, but i like the clingy-ness (my mother however, wishes King was more like Skylar lol)

Oh, Skylar is much more "snobby" than king, backtalking during training and everything. And she has a "that was a request, not a command, right?" attitude. But I love her anyway =)


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

Frank is my first GSD, I've always owned male dogs so I naturally choose a male, and I have to say if his attitude is what a male gsd is I think my next will be a male also, I love the velcro, goofy, you are my world attitude.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

For me, gender doesn't matter.

It's all about the qualities that puppy/dog has that I am looking for. Colour and gender are not as important to me, I have a male and like the idea of no heat cycles, like the look of the male a tad better but then again I have seen some nice masculin females (your Evi comes to mind) too.. 

When inquiring about Stark's litter I had my name down for a female, but when the time came and my breeder said she choose a male for me I could take him or wait for another litter, I agreed. I trusted that she choose a dog for me based on the qualities I was looking for - not just matching me up with whichever gender I asked for.


----------



## NCLawDog (Feb 23, 2011)

"Boys are needier", "Girls are bitchy", "Guys fight and its over, girls fight and its hatred for life" I think this entire thread could be completely interchangable for people or dogs....I'm just sayin....


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

NCLawDog said:


> "Boys are needier", "Girls are bitchy", "Guys fight and its over, girls fight and its hatred for life" I think this entire thread could be completely interchangable for people or dogs....I'm just sayin....


Haha- I was just telling my husband that


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

We have had both over the years. had as many as three females together and pretty close in age. And have had both sexes together - never a fight although we had one incident between two of the bitches once when I threw a bone for them and the young one got there first and didn't want to give it up (like she usually did).

I think it depends entirely on the individual dogs and either one can be a great dog.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I am struggling with the next one (2012). I have had two males several times with no issues but right now I do have one spayed female and one intact male and I would like for my second working male to be intact......

The marking can be controlled. 

I just like the bond I have with my males more than the females I have had who were much more independant. And I do t hink the females seem smarter, too.....and I KNOW my female can be the only female in the house........the male seems to get along with anybody.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have had both males and females, but only male German Shepherd. I personally like males better. I feel they bond better with me as a female. I definitely agree that everything that has been said can apply to humans as well!! Besides I like my male animals the same way I like my guys... A bit of a trouble maker, a bit doofy and at heart totally sweet. That is how my dog was, the way my horse is, the way my favorite students are and the way the guys I like are!


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm a male dog lover Zoe is my first female though she is just as needy as any male I have owned. I prefer males for some reason though wouldn't trade her pain in the butt for the world


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GSDBESTK9 said:


> I have and know many females that are so dominant that they will mark. They go around the yard and mark after a male even.


Yup, that's Keeta!!! And that is why bringing another female into the house would be pure suicide! 

I find my female to be quite independent, the male exactly as others have described: goofy, puppy-ish lovebug, isn't needy, but very affectionate and just wants to please. 

I didn't use to have a preference, but I'm leaning towards prefering males now, as my first dog was a male, and more easier going also than my female. 
Of course, my female may be like that more as an individual personality thing, than a gender thing.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> When inquiring about Stark's litter I had my name down for a female, but when the time came and my breeder said she choose a male for me I could take him or wait for another litter, I agreed. I trusted that she choose a dog for me based on the qualities I was looking for - not just matching me up with whichever gender I asked for.



Ditto this ^ .. I had my name down for a female, and could have had one - I wanted a gender-opposite to my male aussie - but a male in the litter was the better 'fit' personalitywise. It's worked out great, so far. I'd trust a reliable breeder, who has gotten to know me and my dogs (and cat), to make the best choice for me. When I'm ready for another, if that day really comes, I'll have faith in my breeder if they think a three male household would be do-able, or two males and a female. They'll know their litter best. 

That said ... I do think I like males best in general. We always had male dogs, when I was growing up .. wasn't til I was an adult that I got my first female.


----------

